# official mtn dukes show thread!



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Mtn Dukes will tickle your inards! 
We are a dynamic 4 piece Toronto cover band that wants to rock you!
Hope u can join us for our first ever all night event! 
FRI JAN 11th in Toronto! Eton House 710 Danforth Ave! 
3 sets! Pool! New Tunes! Special Guests! New Gear! Brews! & YOU!










Mountain Dukes Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

more shows!

Friday March 1st!










Saturday, April 13th!










posted a few tunes from our debut waaaay back in sept.
https://soundcloud.com/mtndukes
sound quality is meh but u get the point.
hope to see GC'ers at a show!

http://www.reverbnation.com/mountaindukes


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Eton House is not too far from me. I will try to make the March show and bring a few buddies.

Cheers


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

mr wintle! that would be MOST appreciated! be sure to say hi and we'll dedicate the night to ye!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

TGIF! TONIGHT we ROMP, we stomp, we hoot, we holler, we dance, we jig, we sing, we solo, we enjoy your company at the Eton House! New tunes, brews, pool & YOU! Your party starts rockin' at 9p! Mountain Dukes at The Olde Eton House on Fri Mar 01


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

we were a sweaty mess by this point in the evening but here's our finale from the weekend. warts and all! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkU2rKum9mI


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

we are at Rancho Relaxo in Toronto this Saturday! 10p set and a midnite "special" set! Dirty Rumours debuts a set at 11. gonna be a barn burner!
https://www.facebook.com/events/459845287433784


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

july 6th show poster!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

our next Toronto gig date! Friday August 9th we are delighted to play with Rosalita and Hayley Carro!
http://thehillsarealive.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/skip-the-duke-presents/


----------

